
TinyChat – Lightweight Chat application - chintan39
http://tiny.chat
======
herbst
How? Especially the less battery part. How? Will i miss out on live
notifications?

~~~
chintan39
You get an option to use SMS for notifications

~~~
herbst
Does that seriously safe battery? I would have thought push notifications are
the most optimized thing ever.

~~~
chintan39
SMS is one of the options(If you are in power savings mode or switched off
your mobile data because if low battery)

Less battery is used because there is no active service in background that
keeps connected to server.Like WhatsApp or FB does.

Hence using less data and less battery

